# "Word Could Not Fire Event"



## wanmik (Mar 1, 2000)

Everytime i close or try to save a Word document i get the following error message "Word could not fire event".
I currently have MS Word 97 on my computer.
What is causing this error message?
How can i fix it?

------------------
Wanda Ortiz


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

It is most likely a corrupted normal.dot. Find your normal.dot file and rename it to normal.old. This should solve the problem, but you will lose any saved macros or autotext or other customizations. Periodically, I make a backup copy of normal.old to avoid losing all my customizations as this problem does occur, it seems, on a relatively frequent basis.


----------

